#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Art - laudos - responsabilidades técnica

## lucastga

Boa tarde amigos,
quem estiver precisando de serviços técnicos de engenheiro:
Como Arts, laudos técnicos, responsabilidades técnicas.
Estou a disposição.
Sou engenheiro e atuo nas áreas de telecom, civil, elétrica de baixa e alta tensão, segurança do trabalho.

Abraço
041-996921838
[email protected]
[email protected]

----------

